# I was a uberx pax today, and.....



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he 
said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission. 

I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How many hours ... Is the next question ... And then how do you get the surge fares.

Or he was lying. Ask to see his earnings on his driver app.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


That is hard to believe. At $1.10/mile the net is $.88 max. $.20/min nets $.16/min. If he drove 800 miles in 40 hours he'd earn $704 in mileage and $384 in time, which is $1,088 net before gas.

This doesn't account for surge, so let's say he was able to get all 2.0x surge, which would cut everything in half to 400 non-stop miles and 20 continuous hours, but net the same $1,088 before gas.

So, the question is, is it possible to drive 40 solid, non-stop hours and 800 miles in a week OR even 400 miles and 20 hours at 2.0x surge?

Maybe, I guess, but doesn't seem likely. Especially unlikely to do it every week.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

JimS said:


> probably spends 80 hours or more online.


Yeah, I think that would require at least 80-100 hours a week, and 80-100 trips at an average of $10 net per trip. Most I've done is about 50 trips per week but I've never even grossed $1000.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You have to add EVERYTHING - $1.85 Pick up. $0.20 minute. $1.10 per mile. 20% Uber Cut. If he made 70 trips at 10 miles each, at 24 MPH (which is my average), he grosses $1,250 and nets $1000 in just 29 hours of driving. Same mileage, but 233 trips at 3 miles each, nets him $1,241. 875 miles, 29 trips, averaging 45 mph get his grand in just 19.4 hours.

Unfortunately, in the Orlando market, that means those same miles would net you $658, $788 and $669, respectively.

You gonna strike in FLA on the 16th?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would avoid the Toyota Siena. The first accessible taxicabs here were Toyota Sienas. The operators are still having trouble with the transaxles on them.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

People lie ☺ i was doing a lyft mentoring session and the guy was an uber driver, i asked what his rating was , he said 5 ☺


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL


If I were in the market to XL, I'd probably do the Toyota Highlander Hybrid. They can be had for a good price.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

My advice is I wouldn't buy ANYTHING just to do XL. In Tampa anyway there just aren't enough XL trips. Yes, you make more on XL but Uber also takes more - 28%, and it's a lot more expensive to operate the XL vehicle. Plus, you'll end up doing mostly X trips anyway (with surge if you're lucky) but will have the added expense of the XL vehicle. If that's the vehicle you have then that's what you have to drive, but if you're looking to buy something get the cheapest, most economical X vehicle you can. 

Another HUGE disadvantage to XL -- six drunk, screaming passengers asking for the AUX cable and water. Enough said.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> Yeah, I think that would require at least 80-100 hours a week, and 80-100 trips at an average of $10 net per trip. Most I've done is about 50 trips per week but I've never even grossed $1000.


I have worked over 1 year and even when rates were high and drivers weren't as many, I never grossed over $1K with the only exception being the new year week. I put insane hours initially and worked regularly 60+ hours. still the most I grossed was in the 700s. At that point, I came to the conclusion that Uber throttled my pings to keep me at $10/hr. Now I am working much less and from my home and still I average the same $10/hr.

Call me conspiracy theorist but this could be possible to share the wealth among drivers and it could be the reason why I can never make that magical 1K/week number.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea, some people will lie because they're in denial.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I have worked over 1 year and even when rates were high and drivers weren't as many, I never grossed over $1K with the only exception being the new year week. I put insane hours initially and worked regularly 60+ hours. still the most I grossed was in the 700s. At that point, I came to the conclusion that Uber throttled my pings to keep me at $10/hr. Now I am working much less and from my home and still I average the same $10/hr.
> 
> Call me conspiracy theorist but this could be possible to share the wealth among drivers and it could be the reason why I can never make that magical 1K/week number.


I wouldn't put it past them to "make adjustments" to the software in order to spread the work around.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

JimS said:


> You have to add EVERYTHING - $1.85 Pick up. $0.20 minute. $1.10 per mile. 20% Uber Cut. If he made 70 trips at 10 miles each, at 24 MPH (which is my average), he grosses $1,250 and nets $1000 in just 29 hours of driving. Same mileage, but 233 trips at 3 miles each, nets him $1,241. 875 miles, 29 trips, averaging 45 mph get his grand in just 19.4 hours.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the Orlando market, that means those same miles would net you $658, $788 and $669, respectively.
> 
> You gonna strike in FLA on the 16th?


$1.85 base? Depends on where he lives. Many places don't have one but sure needs one.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


There is no way he is consistently averaging $1,000 net (after gas/expenses) unless he is working 80 hours a week lol

Honestly, just won't happen. And he honesty needs to realize that even if he were working say 60 hours a week and probably netting closer to $800, all he is really doing is trading his vehicles equity for cash. It's like a cash advance on the value of your vehicle. People that don't see this frighten me. I'm not complaining, I actually like a lot of things about Uber (not a shill lol) but there are basic level formulas that people need to understand.

If he is truly netting $1,000/week then I guarantee he is probably driving at least 1,000 miles per week. So, do the math. In 1-year he will have made $52k, but then put 52,000 additional miles on his car (not to mention his normal miles per year, which we can estimate is 13k)

So, he will put 65,000 miles on his car, per year. Assuming his car is fairly new (maybe it has 30,000 miles on it)? he has maybe 2-years before he has to buy another 22k car, so essentially take off 11,000 from each year of earning. 52k becomes 41k. 41k for 60 hours a week works out to $13.14/hr. Again, not complaining. Not terrible wages for some, but it's not the "OMG I made 50k this year bro!" statement that Uber wants the public and potential drivers to believe.

PS: I didn't even calculate in basic wear and tear, which you can safely estimate is at least 6% of earnings, so deduct 6% more from 13.14/hr and we are left with $12.35

Again, I am not complaining. Not terrible wages for some, but it's not the "OMG I made 50k this year bro!" statement that Uber wants the public and potential drivers to believe.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I have worked over 1 year and even when rates were high and drivers weren't as many, I never grossed over $1K with the only exception being the new year week. I put insane hours initially and worked regularly 60+ hours. still the most I grossed was in the 700s. At that point, I came to the conclusion that Uber throttled my pings to keep me at $10/hr. Now I am working much less and from my home and still I average the same $10/hr.
> 
> Call me conspiracy theorist but this could be possible to share the wealth among drivers and it could be the reason why I can never make that magical 1K/week number.


My best week I hustled and hustled and worked 40 hours in that week and didn't even GROSS $800, let alone net $1000. I ended up grossing $750 (which again, not complaining) but no way I can see people netting $1000/week unless they are working an insane amount of hours.

Keep in mind in order for me to even achieve the $750 in 40 hours I drove the Friday and Saturday night shifts 10-11 hours per day lol And, I put a lot of miles on my car. It was an experiment to see how far Uber could take me. (This was also during mega tourist/summer time and when less drivers were on the road months ago). That was my optimum scenario outcome.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

racist remarks/posts deleted.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The driver probably has a strong work ethic and works 60-80 hours per week.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It's funny to me that complete strangers will hop into my car and right off the bat ask me how much I make for a living.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> It's funny to me that complete strangers will hop into my car and right off the bat ask me how much I make for a living.


Right?! It's bizarre...


----------



## ExNavyGuy123 (Sep 2, 2015)

It's true, I've seen it with my own eyes. In the D.C. market, it can be done.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> This doesn't account for surge, so let's say he was able to get all 2.0x surge, which would cut everything in half to 400 non-stop miles and 20 continuous hours, but net the same $1,088 before gas.


That makes no sense. Why would 2x cut everything in half?!?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> There is no way he is consistently averaging $1,000 net (after gas/expenses) unless he is working 80 hours a week lol
> 
> Honestly, just won't happen. And he honesty needs to realize that even if he were working say 60 hours a week and probably netting closer to $800, all he is really doing is trading his vehicles equity for cash. It's like a cash advance on the value of your vehicle. People that don't see this frighten me. I'm not complaining, I actually like a lot of things about Uber (not a shill lol) but there are basic level formulas that people need to understand.
> 
> ...


Uhhh, no. I am driving a $5,000 vehicle that people RAVE about. I make $1,000 a week net part time.

Uber is about WHAT you do and HOW you do it. I watch idiots kill surges all day while I sit in what I know will be a surge as soon as they leave. I have also learned to get the tippers to call me and ping me when I arrive.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> That makes no sense. Why would 2x cut everything in half?!?


Because if you doubled the rate you would only have to work half as much to earn the same amount.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

With all due respect, Commander, you are applying Florida rules _ad hominem_ to the rest of the Uber world. Like the Geico commercials, "That's not how it works".


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

We can settle this with a poll:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-i-make-1000-net-every-week-consistently.39042/


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

My best week so far was working only 4 nights (after my regular job) from 5 PM to about midnight with 1 hour break, Monday to Thursday, not picking up drunks, netting $535 after commission (not counting gasoline cost). I did not work the Friday thru Sunday time. It is possible to net $1000 a week even doing it part time. If I didn't have my regular job, can make even more on Uber (except my regular job pays XXX more). And I was not chasing the surge even. I'm in the San Jose/San Francisco area. The Korean driver was probably telling the truth.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Uhhh, no. I am driving a $5,000 vehicle that people RAVE about. I make $1,000 a week net part time.
> 
> Uber is about WHAT you do and HOW you do it. I watch idiots kill surges all day while I sit in what I know will be a surge as soon as they leave. I have also learned to get the tippers to call me and ping me when I arrive.


Tell me about your $5,000 car people RAVE about because I want to buy one, too.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Transportador said:


> My best week so far was working only 4 nights (after my regular job) from 5 PM to about midnight with 1 hour break, Monday to Thursday, not picking up drunks, netting $535 after commission (not counting gasoline cost). I did not work the Friday thru Sunday time. It is possible to net $1000 a week even doing it part time. If I didn't have my regular job, can make even more on Uber (except my regular job pays XXX more). And I was not chasing the surge even. I'm in the San Jose/San Francisco area. The Korean driver was probably telling the truth.


I'm a bit confused. You just said, by your own admission, that you worked 25 hours and made $535 gross. Not net. Net would be after your gas expensive (unless you get free gas, I sure don't). So your $535 gross after gas becomes...I don't know, maybe $450 (depends on your car and mileage). So you netted about half of what people are claiming, and that was working 25 hours...Double your hours to 50 and you're at $900 net...

And, again, don't forget to account for the mileage you accrued on your vehicle, too.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Uhhh, no. I am driving a $5,000 vehicle that people RAVE about. I make $1,000 a week net part time.
> 
> Uber is about WHAT you do and HOW you do it. I watch idiots kill surges all day while I sit in what I know will be a surge as soon as they leave. I have also learned to get the tippers to call me and ping me when I arrive.


St. Louis $1.50 per mile


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


I tried UberX in San Diego after a year away. It was absolutely terrible - things had got bad 12 months ago with demand not keeping up with over saturation of drivers, but now it's just laughable. A complete waste of time. Very, very little surge, drivers everywhere, long waits between pings, even lower rates now.

Done as a hobby or if your main goal is to get out and meet people, with picking up a little bit of pocket money as a side benefit then it's fine. But if you're looking for serious full time work and serious full time earnings you need to look elsewhere.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'm a bit confused. You just said, by your own admission, that you worked 25 hours and made $535 gross. Not net. Net would be after your gas expensive (unless you get free gas, I sure don't). So your $535 gross after gas becomes...I don't know, maybe $450 (depends on your car and mileage). So you netted about half of what people are claiming, and that was working 25 hours...Double your hours to 50 and you're at $900 net...
> 
> And, again, don't forget to account for the mileage you accrued on your vehicle, too.


Yes you are correct. So the NET after gas would be about $475 for 4 week nights. If I had worked the weekend nights (and days) I can see netting $1000 like the Korean guy said. And this doesn't count airport trips which can net you more money which I have not done much. I think when people talk about net earnings for the week, no one is talking about "profit" which is something else entirely.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Transportador said:


> Yes you are correct. So the NET after gas would be about $475 for 4 week nights. If I had worked the weekend nights (and days) I can see netting $1000 like the Korean guy said. And this doesn't count airport trips which can net you more money which I have not done much. I think when people talk about net earnings for the week, no one is talking about "profit" which is something else entirely.


But isn't that part of the problem? Drivers aren't aware of what they're doing. Drivers are essentially trading in the equity from the value of their vehicle, for cash (again, I'm not complaining, I am happy to drive for Uber, but you need to realize this, we all do).

Your car was worth $6,000 when you started driving for Uber and now after a year and all those miles it's maybe worth $5000. So you lost $1000 in a year, so about $85 a month. This needs to be accounted for in your net...

The bottom line is we are trading vehicle equity for cash (and for some that's okay, so long as you realize what we are doing). For some vehicles it is a lot (obviously more for newer cars and for putting more miles on). We cannot be naive to what we are earning. "Net" is profit...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer, I'm not bitter and negative like some people on this forum, but I am realistic. We as drivers run our vehicles into the ground to make decent cash.

I just want everyone to be aware of that. Vehicle depreciation is real. It's not a myth. And it needs to be accounted for when talking about one's net.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer, I'm not bitter and negative like some people on this forum, but I am realistic. We as drivers run our vehicles into the ground to make decent cash.
> 
> I just want everyone to be aware of that. Vehicle depreciation is real. It's not a myth. And it needs to be accounted for when talking about one's net.


Yes, yes all correct. I just meant to say that when the driver mentioned quoted $1000 for the week it is entirely possible. And sure, it's definitely not $1000 net profit. Heck, I'm driving Uber for a tax break also and I mean to lose money (more real than on paper as you point out). Uber is the new "drug" ...


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Tell me about your $5,000 car people RAVE about because I want to buy one, too.


2008 Gray Kia Sedona LX with 85,000 miles. My very last ride tonight was their second Uber and they said it was a better ride than their first, a Mercedes. I get told every night I am the best Uber they have ever had. It's not hard to do, don't be an a-hole and care about what you put out there as a product.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer, I'm not bitter and negative like some people on this forum, but I am realistic. We as drivers run our vehicles into the ground to make decent cash.
> 
> I just want everyone to be aware of that. Vehicle depreciation is real. It's not a myth. And it needs to be accounted for when talking about one's net.


Yes, we run them into the ground. So what? Don't run an expensive car into the ground or you're an idiot. It's simple. Run a low cost but NICE vehicle into the ground and pocket the profit. Easy.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> But isn't that part of the problem? Drivers aren't aware of what they're doing. Drivers are essentially trading in the equity from the value of their vehicle, for cash (again, I'm not complaining, I am happy to drive for Uber, but you need to realize this, we all do).
> 
> Your car was worth $6,000 when you started driving for Uber and now after a year and all those miles it's maybe worth $5000. So you lost $1000 in a year, so about $85 a month. This needs to be accounted for in your net...
> 
> The bottom line is we are trading vehicle equity for cash (and for some that's okay, so long as you realize what we are doing). For some vehicles it is a lot (obviously more for newer cars and for putting more miles on). We cannot be naive to what we are earning. "Net" is profit...


Dude, come on. ALL companies trade the value of their assets for profit. McDonald's will tear down a perfectly good building and build a new on for profit.

When you work, you are ALWAYS trading SOMETHING for profit. Education, skills, labor, tools, SOMETHING or many things. I will trade my $5,000 car and my less than full time hours, hours I choose, for $50 - $60,000 a year all day long.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> St. Louis $1.50 per mile


Yes it is. Plus .25 a minute. Plus tips that I now earn regularly.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes, we run them into the ground. So what? Don't run an expensive car into the ground or you're an idiot. It's simple. Run a low cost but NICE vehicle into the ground and pocket the profit. Easy.


Hey guys and gals, in case you have a nice car (like for me) Uber has been introducing Uber Select which is between UberX and Uber Black. Should get you more money to justify running down your nice expensive cars...


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Dude, come on. ALL companies trade the value of their assets for profit. McDonald's will tear down a perfectly good building and build a new on for profit.
> 
> When you work, you are ALWAYS trading SOMETHING for profit. Education, skills, labor, tools, SOMETHING or many things. I will trade my $5,000 car and my less than full time hours, hours I choose, for $50 - $60,000 a year all day long.


I'll just repost it, so we are clear...

We as drivers run our vehicles into the ground to make decent cash.

I just want everyone to be aware of that. Vehicle depreciation is real. It's not a myth. And it needs to be accounted for when talking about one's net.

There are many drivers that don't realize this. You need to account for vehicle depreciation when determining your net figures. Plain and simple. And your example doesn't make much sense. Of course you are trading something for profit...But trading money for money is a bit different. I hope you see why? People don't realize they are trading money for money so when they see a figure they've earned they really haven't earned quite as much.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'll just repost it, so we are clear...
> 
> We as drivers run our vehicles into the ground to make decent cash.
> 
> ...


Right. There is a difference between selling your time and selling the equity in your vehicle. It all comes to you as revenue, but from completely different sources.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I'll just repost it, so we are clear...
> 
> We as drivers run our vehicles into the ground to make decent cash.
> 
> ...


Tools cost money. Work suits and uniforms cost money. Education can cost a ton of money. Driving to work and back every day costs money.

I don't think you can spend two minutes on this sight and not be aware of the vehicle costs as wildly exaggerated as they usually are.

Of course you need to consider the lost value of your car. And gas, and oil changes, and maintenance, and repairs, and a few mints if you so choose. I'm just adding that it's not the doom and gloom many make it out to be if you're using an appropriate car.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> Right. There is a difference between selling your time and selling the equity in your vehicle. It all comes to you as revenue, but from completely different sources.


Meh. Perhaps it's just semantics.

You're not "selling" either of them. You are using them to produce profit.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How many hours ... Is the next question ... And then how do you get the surge fares.
> 
> Or he was lying. Ask to see his earnings on his driver app.


He said 10 hours per shift 6 days.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I tried UberX in San Diego after a year away. It was absolutely terrible - things had got bad 12 months ago with demand not keeping up with over saturation of drivers, but now it's just laughable. A complete waste of time. Very, very little surge, drivers everywhere, long waits between pings, even lower rates now.
> 
> Done as a hobby or if your main goal is to get out and meet people, with picking up a little bit of pocket money as a side benefit then it's fine. But if you're looking for serious full time work and serious full time earnings you need to look elsewhere.


It's a little better in north county, not as many drivers, longer rides, but dead mile count is higher.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


That's b.s. Cannot be done in San Diego unless he is working very long hours and driving something that uses no gas, brakes, tires or oil. Over summer, my best week was $860 and I worked 7 days, I was constantly out there. Likewise, in a year, my partner who works longer hours than I do and works nights, has only hit $1,000 once or maybe twice. I hate that people tell passengers they make that kind of money. A lot of our passengers don't make that much, it contributes to them not tipping us.


----------



## speedracer (Oct 10, 2015)

what car was he driving?

gotta be pretty gas efficient


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Yes it is. Plus .25 a minute. Plus tips that I now earn regularly.


You are nothing but a common criminal. When Uber is legal in your market, then let us know what you think you are making.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

JimS said:


> The driver probably has a strong work ethic and works 60-80 hours per week.


...or possibly a basic lack of concern for his own well being and the safety of his fellow drivers he shares the road with. DOT limits working more than 70 hours in a week for some very good reasons. It's not safe to drive that much.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I calculated based on my average weekly income per hour minus gas expenses, I could net $1,000 a week in Houston working 60 hours a week. It possibly could be done is fewer hours because I drive into the city from a slow suburb, and if I drove for longer each day, I'd have more time on target, so to speak, and if I didn't get too many rush hour trips to the airport, which can change a 25 minute trip into 60 minutes.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

LBCPriusC Where are you from? I don't recognize the acronym for LBC, sorry.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


Bill Feit just got rid of a Sienna, you need to talk to him about why.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JimS said:


> You have to add EVERYTHING - $1.85 Pick up. $0.20 minute. $1.10 per mile. 20% Uber Cut. If he made 70 trips at 10 miles each, at 24 MPH (which is my average), he grosses $1,250 and nets $1000 in just 29 hours of driving. Same mileage, but 233 trips at 3 miles each, nets him $1,241. 875 miles, 29 trips, averaging 45 mph get his grand in just 19.4 hours.
> 
> Unfortunately, in the Orlando market, that means those same miles would net you $658, $788 and $669, respectively.
> 
> You gonna strike in FLA on the 16th?


Yes, you should include EVERYTHING. Including safe ride fees, dead miles, car washes, devaluation of the vehicle, maintenance, and self-employment tax. You should also include the cost of any additional insurance as required by law and save money toward the $1000 deductible and attorney fees in the event of an injury accident.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> LBCPriusC Where are you from? I don't recognize the acronym for LBC, sorry.


Long Beach City. You know, the LBC?

California


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Long Beach City. You know, the LBC?
> 
> California


Nope, we don't call it that. We just call it Long Beach. Lol.

I can imagine LA is a lot busier than we are, and you surge way more. I can see making $1,000 a week there full time.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

LBCPriusC said:


> After three weeks of this I'm too tired to crank $1k a week any further, and I think Uber is throttling my pings this week so maybe I'll net $700 if I'm lucky.
> View attachment 15157
> View attachment 15158
> View attachment 15159


hmmm $1400 in fares to get about $1000. Which means your are driving at least 1000 paid miles per week. Add 500 dead miles and we are looking at 1500 miles per week. 1500 x .30 per mile = $450. $1000- 450 = $550 net per week. 550 - 12% self employment tax = 484.00 484/65 hours per week  = $7.44 per hour before income tax

Uber on!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

LBCPriusC said:


> After three weeks of this I'm too tired to crank $1k a week any further, and I think Uber is throttling my pings this week so maybe I'll net $700 if I'm lucky.
> View attachment 15157
> View attachment 15158
> View attachment 15159


My God man, you are averaging 65 hours week!!!! That is 1.5 jobs...you should be making money. I am lucky if I work 35 hours! And 130 trips a WEEK??? I don't do that in a month...you are GLUTTON for punishment man! You do realize you are making 15.00/hour BEFORE expenses right? I say get a real job!!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


Oscar...I have been driving for 15 months now and have always had an X/XL vehicle..today I have a 2016 Traverse LT and my previous was a 2013 Toyota Sienna XE....I hated the Toyota...worst paint job I have ever seen, wipe with your hand to get scratches, tires wore out in 20K miles even though rotated every 5K miles, noisy even with $800 top of line tires. If you want a van, get the Odyssey!

I can tell you that in 15 months less than 10% of my business has been XL. Many days I am the only XL vehicle for 8-10 square miles and still only 10%. You should know that I do NOT work nights other than special nights like New Years, Halloween, etc. I do get more XL nights with couples going out together...also, XL is good if you have a home pro football team! Good luck!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JimS said:


> I'd probably do the Toyota Highlander Hybrid. They can be had for a good price.


Where?! The resale value of the Highlander Hybrid is about as high as any car I've ever seen.
A 2010, 5 year old Highlander Hybrid
in good condition, with 3rd row seating and 75,000 miles on it
is over $20,000 at a dealer and around $17,500 from a private party (kbb.com)

Driving Uber full-time with that car it would be basically worthless after 24 months, with over 200,000 miles on it.
$20,000 / 24 means if you paid cash for the vehicle, it's still costing you around $800/mo just to own the car.

I don't like those numbers at all - you'd be better of leasing a brand new car through an Uber leasing partner at $200/week.
(and I don't recommend or like THOSE programs, either)

I don't like XL.
SELECT pays more than XL, uses cars that get better mileage than XL vehicles and SELECT vehicles take much less abuse from paxs.

Here's what I just did because I was putting too many miles on my Mercedes with Uber...
I bought a 2005 Kia Amanti with 90,000 mi on it for $2,700.
I can drive it for Uber at my usual 500/mi week part-time for those same 24 months and it will have cost me just $115/mo (about $26/wk).









2005 Kia Amanti . . . . . . 2007 Mercedes


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> He said 10 hours per shift 6 days.


See, now again, this I can believe. 60 hour weeks can probably net $1000 a week so $16.67. Good lord, the miles though...Has to be about 1250 or more per week. That's almost 80,000 miles a year if you add your normal every day mileage, too.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JMBF831 said:


> See, now again, this I can believe. 60 hour weeks can probably net $1000 a week so $16.67. Good lord, the miles though...Has to be about 1250 or more per week. That's almost 80,000 miles a year if you add your normal every day mileage, too.


Nope, you cannot NET $1000 per week on UberX in 60 hours in California. You can gross $1000 after Uber cut, but the cost/ expenses on 1250 to 2000 miles per week are huge!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Where?! The resale value of the Highlander Hybrid is about as high as any car I've ever seen.
> A 2010, 5 year old Highlander Hybrid
> in good condition, with 3rd row seating and 75,000 miles on it
> is over $20,000 at a dealer and around $17,500 from a private party (kbb.com)
> ...


Smart not driving UberX and smart not killing your Mercedes. However, you have a small additional insurance policy expense on the 2nd car now.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I do a little more than 50 hours a week, 6 days including Fridays midnight to 4am I average a take home in the mid $600's with Lyft.

About 25 hours of idle time per week, 600 miles +/- with an average pax fare of $15 - about 40 rides a week. 

$1000 a week is an achievement hard to contemplate. Uber average pax fare for me is $8 - that would require 150 rides per week, I don't want to pick up that many, clean up after that many.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> You are nothing but a common criminal. When Uber is legal in your market, then let us know what you think you are making.


The criminals are the politicians, unions, and cab company owners that have been strong arming people into crap service for 100 years.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Where?! The resale value of the Highlander Hybrid is about as high as any car I've ever seen.
> A 2010, 5 year old Highlander Hybrid
> in good condition, with 3rd row seating and 75,000 miles on it
> is over $20,000 at a dealer and around $17,500 from a private party (kbb.com)
> ...


Pretty sweet ride. I think in California it needs to be at least 2006 though. Too bad. Pretty sweet ride.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> The criminals are the politicians, unions, and cab company owners that have been strong arming people into crap service for 100 years.


Unions are what gave workers a 40 hour work week, living wages and benefits like overtime and sick leave.
The same things that Uber drivers are striking for next weekend.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Unions are what gave workers a 40 hour work week, living wages and benefits like overtime and sick leave.
> The same things that Uber drivers are striking for next weekend.


Ah, the good ol' days. Yes, I recall history lessons about some good the Unions did long ago.

I won't be striking for any of those. I don't want 40 hours, I make a good living, I don't need OT as I don't work OT, and if I wanted sick leave, I would get a real job or save money each week for that purpose.

You don't seem to grasp that if you don't have those things, you should strike against yourself as you are the company owner. Uber is just a client source.

By the way, how'd those union fees work out for the cabbies?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Ah, the good ol' days. Yes, I recall history lessons about some good the Unions did long ago.
> 
> I won't be striking for any of those. I don't want 40 hours, I make a good living, I don't need OT as I don't work OT, and if I wanted sick leave, I would get a real job or save money each week for that purpose.
> 
> ...


And you don't seem to grasp that without those protections, workers are lulled into exploitation... 
just as we see now with Uber drivers who *think* they are making a profit, when all they are doing is destroying what little value they have in what is already a depreciating asset, breaking even at best, and building the brand and value of a multi billion dollar global enterprise.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Ah, the good ol' days. Yes, I recall history lessons about some good the Unions did long ago.
> 
> I won't be striking for any of those. I don't want 40 hours, I make a good living, I don't need OT as I don't work OT, and if I wanted sick leave, I would get a real job or save money each week for that purpose.
> 
> ...


Another advantage of getting a "real job" is you will not have to go to court for your low life criminal behavior.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> By the way, how'd those union fees work out for the cabbies?


Taxi drivers are mostly independent contractors. The state of PA has one taxi company with drivers who are employees. One. Attempts at unionizing taxi drivers is a new phenomenon, a work in progress.

So when you say "How'd those union fees work out for cabies?" Not sure where you got that from or what you might be talking about.

http://www.aflcio.org/Features/Innovators/Taxi!-Taxi!-Cabbies-Form-Unlikely-Union


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RamzFanz, what are the established, long standing unions representing taxi drivers to which these drivers have been wasting their hard earned dollars on dues? Can you give me a couple examples of what you mention????

Also, you haven't explained, what is going to keep your market from someday being in the bottom 40 for rates? What list you wind up on is pretty much a function of time. Minus say New York which is regulated.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Another advantage of getting a "real job" is you will not have to go to court for your low life criminal behavior.


I have a lighted Uber sign in my windshield and 4 Uber magnetics, one on each side. I see and talk to cops all the time. Not a single word uttered.

Pretty sure I'm not going to jail, dipwad.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And you don't seem to grasp that without those protections, workers are lulled into exploitation...
> just as we see now with Uber drivers who *think* they are making a profit, when all they are doing is destroying what little value they have in what is already a depreciating asset, breaking even at best, and building the brand and value of a multi billion dollar global enterprise.


No, it's the "protections" that are your exploitation. Everyone gets paid well but the workers and the public hates the workers. Sounds great!

You assume they are not making a profit.

A) That's usually false based on false numbers.

B) They can do the math or not, it's up to them, it's their business to run.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Huberis said:


> RamzFanz, what are the established, long standing unions representing taxi drivers to which these drivers have been wasting their hard earned dollars on dues? Can you give me a couple examples of what you mention????
> 
> Also, you haven't explained, what is going to keep your market from someday being in the bottom 40 for rates? What list you wind up on is pretty much a function of time. Minus say New York which is regulated.
> View attachment 15329
> View attachment 15330


I don't know a thing about the cabbie unions and couldn't care less. Either way, cabbies are controlled by other people.

If my area becomes unprofitable, I do something else or move to the competition. Seems kind of obvious to me. I've been in business for myself most of my life. Markets change and you change with them.

Wasn't there already a strike?!? Howed that do? New rates?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> No, it's the "protections" that are your exploitation. Everyone gets paid well but the workers and the public hates the workers. Sounds great!
> 
> You assume they are not making a profit.
> 
> ...


Try reading the preamble to the Constitution of the United States.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't know a thing about the cabbie unions and couldn't care less. Either way, cabbies are controlled by other people.
> 
> If my area becomes unprofitable, I do something else or move to the competition. Seems kind of obvious to me. I've been in business for myself most of my life. Markets change and you change with them.
> 
> Wasn't there already a strike?!? Howed that do? New rates?


You specifically mentioned taxi drivers paying and wasting their money on Union dues, where did you get that info? Why did you make that statement?

As far as rates go, are you familiar with antitrust laws? Uber is in violation of antirust concerns, that is very likely to catch up with them.

Your plan of "If it becomes unprofitable. I'll just move on" Is fine, unfortunately, companies like Uber are trying very hard to establish an environment where workers will have pretty much no alternative. Uber and Lyft through their practices are setting wages at noncompetitive levels, it is a form of antitrust behavior. They can do it, because neither owns the cars they utilize.

Well, I will say this, you are Travis' kind of man.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Uber is in violation of antirust concerns


Uber doesn't tolerate rust.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I have a lighted Uber sign in my windshield and 4 Uber magnetics, one on each side. I see and talk to cops all the time. Not a single word uttered.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm not going to jail, dipwad.


Pretty sure? I would be absolutely sure. The reason your rates are higher in St. Louis is because Uber is paying you to violate the law. The County police said they will ticket Uber drivers but the city police said they will only ticket Uber drivers if there is another violation is involved. I would not want to be the one in court as a result of an injury accident and found to be operating illegally. But I'm sure you are a good driver and you will not get an accident. Hahaha. You keep drinking that Uber Kool-Aid. I'm sure everything will be fine for you. Whatever you do, make sure you keep driving full time for Uber because I'm sure you don't ever want to get anywhere in life.

Cue up... Taxi by Harry Chapin


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

RamzFanz has the PERFECT avatar. Speaks volumes. LOL


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


Sure it's possible, if he lived in his car for a week. Anybody can be an Uber hero for a week, the difficult thing is to do it consistently week after week. I don't think things have changed that much since you were driving. Did the guy have a toothbrush and comb sitting on the dash?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

No wonder the Rams want to leave St. Louis and come to God's Country....with fans like that?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Oscar...I have been driving for 15 months now and have always had an X/XL vehicle..today I have a 2016 Traverse LT and my previous was a 2013 Toyota Sienna XE....I hated the Toyota...worst paint job I have ever seen, wipe with your hand to get scratches, tires wore out in 20K miles even though rotated every 5K miles, noisy even with $800 top of line tires. If you want a van, get the Odyssey!
> 
> I can tell you that in 15 months less than 10% of my business has been XL. Many days I am the only XL vehicle for 8-10 square miles and still only 10%. You should know that I do NOT work nights other than special nights like New Years, Halloween, etc. I do get more XL nights with couples going out together...also, XL is good if you have a home pro football team! Good luck!


we have the Chargers and the Padres

on the Odyssey I've never found the seats in Hondas to be comfortable


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> the driver was a middle-aged Korean follow, nice guy -- we started talking about earnings, and he
> said he was making $1000 per week. I asked him was that gross? No, he said that was his net after gas and Uber commission.
> 
> I find that hard to believe. Any drivers in cities comparable in size to San diego ( 1.10 per mile ) making that kind of dough? Months ago, I was driving uberx, and the best I could do was about $125 for a 10 hour shift, and $200+ on fri/sat nights. Maybe things have improved. Since my boss raised my lease on my SUV, I'm thinking of buying a Toyota Sienna and doing X/XL, anyone doing this in one of the bigger towns? Wanna give some feedback? Thanks in advance.


He might be hustling blow jobs on the side. Sorry had to...


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> we have the Chargers and the Padres
> 
> on the Odyssey I've never found the seats in Hondas to be comfortable


I believe I have asked you before to update your profile to include your location...I would have answered differently if I knew you were in San Diego. Why keep that secret?

I actually received numerous complaints over the year I drove Uber with Toyota about how uncomfortable the back seats are/were in it. The had only 2 adjustments and the front of all seats tilts up under the thigh.

The Honda is the number one rated Van...second choice should be Chrysler.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> we have the Chargers and the Padres
> 
> on the Odyssey I've never found the seats in Hondas to be comfortable


So some research on the Sienna tire ware problem.


----------

